# My Nevada Beige '85 Quantum Wagon Non-Syncro 1.8L



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

I decided since there weren't many build threads on these wagons, I'd start putting up pictures of mine. Although I have very little money to put into this car, and even though it's beige... I still love it. My goal isn't necessarily to restore the car but to just get it as solid as possible. Also I'd like to make it as fuel efficient as possible, without seriously modifying.
Here are some pictures from the first ad:
































So far I've replaced the rear struts, hatch struts, heater-core...
Fixed the vacuum leaks in the cruise control.
Put some alloy wheels on it which you might be able to see in this picture: (the photo is hopefully just randomly dark on my computer)









When I got the car:









Right now I have the rear bumper off to straighten it and am tackling several rust holes in the rear valence (I guess that's what you call it) and the wheel wells:
















































There was a lot of gravel getting caught in the rear valence through those large port holes. I think it had also been filling up with gravel from the holes in the wheel wheels especially the ones behind the strut towers.








That's it for now. Hopefully I can get some better pictures.
More similar pictures of my quantum here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/6...95879/
Old Mileage Shot:










_Modified by wolfderby at 12:02 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: My Nevada Beige '85 Quantum Wagon Non-Syncro 1.8L (wolfderby)*

Let's get the rust straightened out then do up the turbo-diesel golf. Me excite long time.


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: My Nevada Beige '85 Quantum Wagon Non-Syncro 1.8L (86A2Jet)*

Jah buddy! Start the thread on your Jetta so we can be publicly pathetic together.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: My Nevada Beige '85 Quantum Wagon Non-Syncro 1.8L (wolfderby)*

I love me some Quantums. I have one that's about the same color. Quite a few rust holes there, but it sure looks like you are getting a handle on them. Keep us posted.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I've said it on other forums, but man do I love it when folks look at rusty cars like this and say "I _will fix that_" instead of "Crap. Junk it."
Keep up the good work keeping a Quantum on the road! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

You forgot, we also put all new rear brakes on...replacing the non-existent ones...pulled all the mouse residue, nests, etc from everywhere, hunted down that wire that had been chewed through, got the highest blower fan working, fixed all those crap vacuum lines everywhere, plus painted the timing belt cover Nevada Beige! 
Oh and drove the thing and my jetta to Maine and you got like 37-38 mpg. Sheesh I hate new cars.
Maybe I'll do a thread on my Jetta but it's basically:
Find problem
Fix problem
Repeat


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (86A2Jet)*

keep up the hard work


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (BlkMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkMk3* »_keep up the hard work









Hey man do you have a Quantum?


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_I've said it on other forums, but man do I love it when folks look at rusty cars like this and say "I _will fix that_" instead of "Crap. Junk it."
Keep up the good work keeping a Quantum on the road! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Just wait until you see my golf diesel! haha... ugh.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (wolfderby)*

Hey your car looks like crap!







I have to give you a lot of respect for deciding to fix it and not junking it... I don't know if I would have been able to make the same decision. You have certainly given me more incentive to fix mine up - it's not looking so hot these days but definitely in better shape than yours.


----------



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

Don't hate...De-rust-ate


----------



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (86A2Jet)*

Some pictures from a few weeks ago:


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: My Nevada Beige '85 Quantum Wagon Non-Syncro 1.8L (wolfderby)*

good luck on this project,and for inspiration..look here...
oem paint..no rust...
same colour...
http://s145.photobucket.com/al...assat/


----------



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: My Nevada Beige '85 Quantum Wagon Non-Syncro 1.8L (eurojettanut)*

I saw that the other day...guy said he wished he hadn't sold it IIRC. We have a couple cans of OEM paint which we'll be using to do the final painting on the car. I am really optimistic about it and I think this repair will last Wolfderby a couple more decades.
And no I'm not exaggerating...


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

Cleaned up the passenger side, going to paint the driver's side next. Still have to do around the gas door.


----------



## PAvdubs86 (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfderby said:


> Cleaned up the passenger side, going to paint the driver's side next. Still have to do around the gas door.


Looking good!

I wonder what wheels were on that Quantum wagon at VW Bobs? I don't remember if they were stock VW alloys or just some crappy beat up steel wheels.


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## PAvdubs86 (Apr 19, 2006)

Dude this is baller! Good work!


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## PAvdubs86 (Apr 19, 2006)

Where are the updates!? :wave:


----------

